# Newly recognized thyroid disorder, but not diagnosed and confused!



## lishfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello All!
I have had symptoms of hypo for quite some time but never thought to have anything checked. However, I had a carotid ultrasound done at a local health fair where they also looked at my thyroid and told me I had "pre-hypothyroidism". After looking up more information, the symptoms fit me to a "T" and I called my new nurse practitioner. We did a thyroid panel and my results were as follows:

TSH - 2.050 (Normal)
T4 - 13.2 (High)
T3 Uptake - 20 (Low)
Free Thyroxine Index - 2.6 (Normal)

My NP suggested that these results were indicative of hyperthyroidism but all of my symptoms are similar to hypo.
Because of this confusion, I talked to an MD that I work with who happens to be an internist. She stated that she thought I had Hashimoto's and would later on develop hypothyroidism, and that at first glance, the labs would indicate hyper but she strongly thought it was Hashimoto's.
When I look up my lab results online...they also indicate hyperthyroidism but I have hardly any hyper symptoms and I am just honestly confused.
Since my TSH is normal, they do not plan on prescribing meds and I was thinking of trying natural supplements to try and increase my energy and metabolism but I'm not sure which diagnosis I should be trying to supplement.:rolleyes:

Has anyone else had a similar experience, input, or thoughts on what I should do?
I know not everyone is a doctor, but I appreciate the input because I am quite confused and am hoping for feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

To get something a little more definitive, they need to run antibodies tests.

These would include Thyroid peroxidase (TPO), Thyroid stimulating (TSI) and thryoglobulin at the minimum.

People can have none, some or all of the antibodies, and it is difficult to make a diagnosis without know which, if any are present.

The proper thyroid blood tests are TSH, Free T4 and Free T3. Total values for T4 and T3 and T3 uptake tests are not revealing. Thyroid hormones are bound by other hormones, such as estrogen, in the blood stream. To get an accurate picture of your levels, the "frees" must be run.

When listing lab results, you must include ranges to evaluate them. All labs use slightly different methods and ranges and we must know them for comparison.

You should also have a thyroid ultrasound specifically, and possibly an uptake scan if the ultrasound shows any abnormalities, such as nodules.

There is really very little, in spite of everything that you read, to "supplement" to support the thyroid itself. Many such supplements contain iodine in some capacity. In the case of autoimmune thyroid problems, iodine is of little use and can be harmful.

There are many deficiencies that are common in people that cause "hypo" symptoms. Low levels of vitamin D, vitamin B, iron and imbalanced female hormones can all result in symptoms that are similar to thyroid disease. These can all be checked via blood work, and deficiencies can be supplemented for.


----------



## lishfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of your information Lainey, looks like I have some more testing to do! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lishfish said:


> Thanks for all of your information Lainey, looks like I have some more testing to do! I appreciate your help!


Welcome!










And when you get more tests; please include the ranges.

Lainey has provided very good info to you.

And I will provide a little bit more.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Please let us know how you fare w/further testing.


----------

